# Best Dog Intelligence Toys/Puzzles for Vizslas?



## finch

I want to get a couple puzzle games for Finch, but my only hesitation is she will figure them out too quickly and it won't give her a long enough challenge. I've seen great reviews on the Nina Ottosson games (http://www.nina-ottosson.com) but usually people review soon after they get the game, not after they've had it for months! I am looking for ones that have different degrees of difficulty w/ enough variation in solutions to keep it interesting for a super smart V. 

I am considering the Dog Worker (http://www.nina-ottosson.com/DogWorker-2.php) & the Dog Turbo (http://www.nina-ottosson.com/DogTurbo-2.php)

Does anyone have experience with these games or others?


----------



## Keneomac

We tried a couple of these types of toys and our two Vs figured them out and then became bored immediately. I feel as though I wasted my money and ended up giving them to a friend who has a less intelligent breed and she says they are still loving them.

I have found that they toy that works the best for making the dogs think is our Kong Wobbler: http://www.kongcompany.com/products/dogs/wobbler/wobbler-1

Essentially once the figured out what to do I started using duct tape to make the hole smaller and smaller so it takes them longer and longer to get the treats or dog food out. It now amuses them for HOURS! Which is all I could ask for in a toy. It is made out of hard plastic so I highly recommend using it in a carpeted room and if you have people living below you I don't think they will like it as much as you do!

Good luck!

K


----------



## finch

Thanks for your opinion on the puzzles, Keneomac - that is exactly what I was afraid of  


It's funny that you mention that Kong Wobbler, b/c we currently have 2 wobblers (w/ 3 dogs) so I just ordered a 3rd one on Amazon yesterday! Finch loves it and it does keep her occupied for a long time. Good idea with the duct tape. I vary the size of the goodies I put inside... tonight I chopped up carrots and apples in different sizes, then put in a few freeze dried blueberry bits and then some 1" round Barkwheats biscuits. The biscuits give it a nice rattling sound, don't fall come out and block the smaller bits from falling out easily. I can't wait to get the 3rd one on Monday so they will all have their own... we are going to start feeding 1/2 their dinner out of it so it isn't gobbled up so fast!


----------



## Fox_Trot

we have this but do not use it that much but a neat toy

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=dog+tornado+wood&hl=en&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&biw=1366&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=2338903496697261348&sa=X&ei=n7zsTp72Nau20AHlpri6CQ&ved=0CFMQ8gIwAA


----------



## SteelCityDozer

We use a dispenser by Contempo shaped like two balls together for feeding once or twice a week. Holding up well and he likes it. It always turns the hole back up so the kibble doesn't just fall out and hole is good size IMO. They have other ones too.


----------



## Ozkar

I have a traditional Kong Classic and a Kong Wobbler. Both are Great. Very hardy and time wasting toys. 

In summer, I fond Frozen treats occupy them for as long as they take to melt.


----------

